# Advice on how much exercise for puppy please.



## Dottydog (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a very energetic springer spaniel puppy, who is now nearly 5 months old. Up until now we have been taking her out for one or two 20 minute walks every day, plus lots of games in the garden. I am a very keen to take her out for longer however. I understand that too much exercise can damage puppies bone development, but how much is too much? Can anyone advise me on when we can start increasing these walks? I have looked on the internet and in books but there is no details on how long walks should be for different age puppies. Many thanks. :001_unsure:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Dottydog said:


> I have a very energetic springer spaniel puppy, who is now nearly 5 months old. Up until now we have been taking her out for one or two 20 minute walks every day, plus lots of games in the garden. I am a very keen to take her out for longer however. I understand that too much exercise can damage puppies bone development, but how much is too much? Can anyone advise me on when we can start increasing these walks? I have looked on the internet and in books but there is no details on how long walks should be for different age puppies. Many thanks. :001_unsure:


The rule of thumb I (and many forum members seem) to go by is 5mins per month per day. So a five month pup should be having 5 x 5 = 25 mins a day.
I'm not familiar with springer spaniels personally so hopefully someone will be a long that is.

Welcome to the forum btw 

Sh x


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

to echo what Shazach has said

5 min per 1month of their life so at 5mo 25min a day

There is however some debate as to what this includes. Some people say that this is just for formal lead walking, so an offlead run with doggy friends wouldnt count, Others will say that this includes any offlead running. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dottydog (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys that does help for now. How old does a dog have to be when the 5 minute rule need not apply? I am a very keen bike rider and often we go out for the day on my bike. I am really looking forward to a time when Dotty can come too. How old do you think she needs before this can happen? Thanks


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dottydog said:


> I have a very energetic springer spaniel puppy, who is now nearly 5 months old. Up until now we have been taking her out for one or two 20 minute walks every day, plus lots of games in the garden. I am a very keen to take her out for longer however. I understand that too much exercise can damage puppies bone development, but how much is too much? Can anyone advise me on when we can start increasing these walks? I have looked on the internet and in books but there is no details on how long walks should be for different age puppies. Many thanks. :001_unsure:


Ive had 3 springer puppies our youngest is 8 months, and to be honest i have never stuck to that rule when i had my first 10 years ago i hadnt heared of it.
To be honest if ive had ever given mine only 25mins a day i would have been scraping them off the walls. The only thing i limit with mine is lots of running on uneven ground i stick to flat where they can run with normal/natural gait, use of the legs.She gets a good run of around 40mins in the morning then evening walk of about the same, this weekend we took her away and she ran on the beach for an hour only putting her on the lead over large pebbly areas.
weekends she is walked for longer.This has been typical from about 41/2 to 5mths.
They need to build up muscle and this is done by excercise so you need to get the correct balance not too much harsh walking but enough to build up enough muscle to minimise injury.

Our eldest is 9 and he is very fit never had any joint problems so its a case of getting that balance. Springers are very active and if you were working your dog they would be out there training a lot longer than 25 mins. I think the 5 min rule maybe true to a point but it very much depends on the breed i wouldnt walk a young toy breed dog as i would walk in our case a springer.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Dottydog said:


> Thanks guys that does help for now. How old does a dog have to be when the 5 minute rule need not apply? I am a very keen bike rider and often we go out for the day on my bike. I am really looking forward to a time when Dotty can come too. How old do you think she needs before this can happen? Thanks


My whippet pups are 1 today and a friend who has had whippets for years suggested taking them out on my bike now they are 1. I certainly wouldn't take out my younger pups who are 7 months and 5 months. I used to take my greyhound out an a bike when he was about 11 months but I was advised he was too young for a big dog like him I should wait until he was about 18 months.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Try and get your pup in the water, swimming is great exercise without putting stress on joints and i am yet to meet a springer that doesn't like a good splash.


(cue lots of people saying their springer hates water )


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ive had 3 springer puppies our youngest is 8 months, and to be honest i have never stuck to that rule when i had my first 10 years ago i hadnt heared of it.
> To be honest if ive had ever given mine only 25mins a day i would have been scraping them off the walls. The only thing i limit with mine is lots of running on uneven ground i stick to flat where they can run with normal/natural gait, use of the legs.She gets a good run of around 40mins in the morning then evening walk of about the same, this weekend we took her away and she ran on the beach for an hour only putting her on the lead over large pebbly areas.
> weekends she is walked for longer.This has been typical from about 41/2 to 5mths.
> They need to build up muscle and this is done by excercise so you need to get the correct balance not too much harsh walking but enough to build up enough muscle to minimise injury.
> ...


Ill have to agree!!!

I dont like this 5 mins rule and if id followed it my dog would have been driving me mad (as a matter of fact he was doing just that for the first few weeks before he got all his jabs in...since we couldnt really go out hed just run absolutely mad around the house, jumping on things, running under the furnitures... :lol:)!
Ive been taking him out for between 1h30 max (in 2 45mins walks) to 45mins minimum roughly since he was 4-5 months old. And on week-end wed have a real long walk in the countryside (sort of).

I think you can do longer walks as long as you limit actual exercise and dont do very long walks on the pavement itself (a bit hard for some young joints)..to me exercise isnt running around in the park and playing with dogs, something I think my boy could do all day long  or even walking on heel, which is more mental stimulation than physical id say, its about proper fast running, jumping, hard pulling, that kind of thing and that should be somewhat limited until their body is mature enough! For instance agility clubs will usually not accept dogs younger than a year old..
Apart from that its all about watching the dog and if hes panting and breathing hard hes had enough and it may be worth doing a bit less next time...

As for as the cycling goes you can already start training her around your cycle, getting her used to running next to you just for a few minutes but id wait until about 10months old at least before increasing slowly the time!

xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Ill have to agree!!!
> 
> I dont like this 5 mins rule and if id followed it my dog would have been driving me mad (as a matter of fact he was doing just that for the first few weeks before he got all his jabs in...since we couldnt really go out hed just run absolutely mad around the house, jumping on things, running under the furnitures... :lol:)!
> Ive been taking him out for between 1h30 max (in 2 45mins walks) to 45mins minimum roughly since he was 4-5 months old. And on week-end wed have a real long walk in the countryside (sort of).
> ...


Glad you agree its a case of being sensible glad you mentioned the hard pavement walks ide forgot that and yes very true the 5 min rule could be misleading someone could do 30mins for a 6month pup on hard pavement and actually do damage, whereas 1hour on soft grass would give them good gentle exercise springers need fields anyway ours only walk on pavement as a means to getting to the fields.


----------



## Dottydog (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice. I don't feel as pressured now to make sure I only walk my puppy for 20minutes. Most of our walks are in the forest or on soft ground so I think I may stretch them a bit:thumbup:.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Dottydog said:


> Thanks again for the advice. I don't feel as pressured now to make sure I only walk my puppy for 20minutes. Most of our walks are in the forest or on soft ground so I think I may stretch them a bit:thumbup:.


The forest is an ideal place let her have a good run off lead and she'l be fine dont worry just be sensible.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

we have a springer x malamute and he has longer then he should, mainly because he has alot of lead with his friends he gets walked 4-5 times a day just short walks and in the mornings he's let of for aslong as i have time for hes off lead running around with his friends he also stops and rests when hes had enough. 

If i he doesnt he gets quite distressed and whines and is really restless if he doesnt get the exersice


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Daynna said:


> we have a springer x malamute and he has longer then he should, mainly because he has alot of lead with his friends he gets walked 4-5 times a day just short walks and in the mornings he's let of for aslong as i have time for hes off lead running around with his friends he also stops and rests when hes had enough.
> 
> If i he doesnt he gets quite distressed and whines and is really restless if he doesnt get the exersice


Sounds like he has a great time, thats what they need, like yours they will tell you when they've had enough as long as they arnt walked on hard, unsuitable surfaces where the damage can be done before they actually get tired.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We're very lucky here we have a naure reserve like a 3min walk away from our house so he goes there it has everything a stream (which he loves!) woodlands and plain sort of fields. Its also home to a miniture railway lines so we have run following them and going through the tennels lol (they only run twice a month on a sunday afternoon)


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently put a post on the same subject and was told i was exercising my border collie too much (she's 5mths). So i have reduced her walks and not let her chase the ball etc and she has become very restless. Even though we try to stimulate mentally at home it is obvious she is messing her exercise.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Deb said:


> I recently put a post on the same subject and was told i was exercising my border collie too much (she's 5mths). So i have reduced her walks and not let her chase the ball etc and she has become very restless. Even though we try to stimulate mentally at home it is obvious she is messing her exercise.


Are you thinking of giving her more excercise now? border collies are very similar in nature working breed like springers and need to be out there doing what they do best, as long as you are sensible with the walks/runs you wont do any harm i always think and i have had 3 springers all got at 8 weeks over the last 10 years that you can do more damage not letting them have enough excercise they need the mental stimulation that you cant give them without them being out in their natural environment.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

The main thing is to be sensible. Young bones and joints are soft until they are fully grown when they harden. Any extra strain will cause damage, particularly with dogs prone to joint problems.

he five minute per month until a year old is a guide, it's not written in stone. It also really applies to enforced exercise. I certainly wouldn't be cycling with a puppy until around a year, this is enforced - ie, the dog/puppy can't stop. On the other hand, you don't need to panic about taking them out for 30 mins instead of 20, although you shouldn't be taking them our for an hour, unless, you do a little walking, have a rest, sit and watch people go by (or whatever) and then continue. Actually, you could be out for hours, but not have done much actual exercise and in fact, taking them out and combining it with training and socialisation is far more tiring than exercise itself.

This applies to adult dogs in the main because you shouldn't be doing that much with a puppy, but the more you walk, the fitter they will get and the more they will need.... Exercise combined with training and mental exercise is what will wear them out. And make for a much nicer dog and much nicer walk.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Dundee said:


> The main thing is to be sensible. Young bones and joints are soft until they are fully grown when they harden. Any extra strain will cause damage, particularly with dogs prone to joint problems.
> 
> he five minute per month until a year old is a guide, it's not written in stone. It also really applies to enforced exercise. I certainly wouldn't be cycling with a puppy until around a year, this is enforced - ie, the dog/puppy can't stop. On the other hand, you don't need to panic about taking them out for 30 mins instead of 20, although you shouldn't be taking them our for an hour, unless, you do a little walking, have a rest, sit and watch people go by (or whatever) and then continue. Actually, you could be out for hours, but not have done much actual exercise and in fact, taking them out and combining it with training and socialisation is far more tiring than exercise itself.
> 
> This applies to adult dogs in the main because you shouldn't be doing that much with a puppy, but the more you walk, the fitter they will get and the more they will need.... Exercise combined with training and mental exercise is what will wear them out. And make for a much nicer dog and much nicer walk.


mine come to work with me all day sometime's:yikes:. but don't run around all the time as you said i combine training and rest. i work in woodland. It's great fun for them and me


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Are you thinking of giving her more excercise now? border collies are very similar in nature working breed like springers and need to be out there doing what they do best, as long as you are sensible with the walks/runs you wont do any harm i always think and i have had 3 springers all got at 8 weeks over the last 10 years that you can do more damage not letting them have enough excercise they need the mental stimulation that you cant give them without them being out in their natural environment.


We've stopped throwing the ball for her and taking her to the local field because she would chase the other balls!! But we take her to another area that is farm land (dogs are allowed) with grass and walk her around there. At first she hung around desperatley seeking a ball!!!! but is now ok. We are out about 45mins but to me its like being in a big back garden-she justs trots around sniffing things. Am off to the beach later which will be a task. She loves the beach and chases after the other dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

but a working sheepdog will start serious training at about that age and will be exercising far harder than any pet dog with no ill effects. Obedience dogs are competing at 6 months as well. I think it is only the larger breeds that you have to be careful with. Dogs are made to go long distances at young ages in the wild.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Deb said:


> We've stopped throwing the ball for her and taking her to the local field because she would chase the other balls!! But we take her to another area that is farm land (dogs are allowed) with grass and walk her around there. At first she hung around desperatley seeking a ball!!!! but is now ok. We are out about 45mins but to me its like being in a big back garden-she justs trots around sniffing things. Am off to the beach later which will be a task. She loves the beach and chases after the other dogs.


It was mollys (9mths) first time at the beach last week and she loved it, pity we dont live near a beach


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

While i was on this forum hubby had taken cassie out to the farmers field where she met a lab pup about a yr old. They played but cassie was injured and came back with a limp. So didn't take her to the beach in case we made it worse. Took her out this evening and she was 'set upon' by a bedlington terrier. Just not her day today!!!! Her leg still appears to be a bit sore so going to take it easy the next few days. We are lucky to live five minutes drive (30 mins walk) from the beach and when she is older that will be my daily route.


----------



## DaveMasters1984 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just wanted to add that I'm pretty sure advocates of the 5 minute rule of thumb have never owned a Springer pup. 

They are unmanageable unless they are walked (off the lead) enough daily. 

I have a 6 month springer and she gets about 30/40 minutes off the lead in the woods in the morning, and about the same at lunch. 

The rule of thumb clearly doesn't take the breed into account - it would be foolish to think the same walking rules applied to both a Chiwawa and a Springer...


----------

